# Need a cheap bass...



## Ginsu (Apr 21, 2011)

So I'm going to start teaching some people bass...and I'm trying to find a bass around (EDIT) $300 that is not a total piece of crap....It needs to be a four-string, mainly because I do not own a four-string, and teaching bass to a kid with a four string while I'm using a six-string is going to prove a little more challenging than I'd like. It needs to be playable, and I'd like to not buy from no-name brands (this includes Rondomusic, I like Agiles but I'm iffy on their basses). Oh, and it has to have two pickups...having one just looks awful to me. XD


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, if you're not going Brice or SX from Rondo, then you're fucked if you want a new one at that price range.


----------



## Ginsu (Apr 22, 2011)

Crap, you're right. Okay, around $300.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 22, 2011)

Buy Schecter Omen-4 4-String Bass Guitar | 4 String Electric Bass | Musician's Friend


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ibanez, Schecter, and ESP LTD all good in that price range.

Besides, who cares... it only has half the strings of a real guitar anyway. 

Ibanez SR300 ($299)


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd get a used Schecter Stiletto Custom, 004, or C-4 or a used Ibanez SR500 in that price range. 

You could also go a little over and get a new Classic Vibe or Vintage Modified Squier, which can be absolutely *fantastic* instruments.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't really like soundgears, but I've never really been a fan of ibanez basses. Schecter and ESP are nice. I once had a Squier MB-4 and it was fairly decent, and only like $200 new. But yeah, unless you're willing to go used, you're not going to get a bass that is not going to have any issues. 

My $0.02


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 22, 2011)

LTD B-154DX Bass Guitar | Musicians Friend

$349


----------



## angus (Apr 22, 2011)

You don't own a bass...and you are going to be teaching people? 

Squier or the Ibanez above are your best bets.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't believe this hasnt been brought up yet.

THE absolute best bass in that price range of $300 is the Squier Vintage Modified Series. It holds it's value relatively well, is a SOLID bass and the best bang for the buck you can find.

Legit, just figure out if you want a Precision or a Jazz and go get it. They even look classy.


----------



## angus (Apr 22, 2011)

engage757 said:


> I can't believe this hasnt been brought up yet.
> 
> THE absolute best bass in that price range of $300 is the Squier Vintage Modified Series.



It was mentioned four posts above yours.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 22, 2011)

angus said:


> You don't own a bass...and you are going to be teaching people?
> 
> Squier or the Ibanez above are your best bets.


 
He has a bass but its a six string


----------



## engage757 (Apr 22, 2011)

angus said:


> It was mentioned four posts above yours.




ah, missed it. 

Either way, it is the only bass in that price range new that holds it's value relatively well. Can't go wrong with a P or J!


----------



## Ginsu (Apr 23, 2011)

Honestly, I'm just gonna go with an LTD Viper series probably.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 23, 2011)

Squier is a nice bass in that category, but not "THE best"...they come from the same factories as most of these asian imports, so quality is about the same. They may hold their value better, but anyone worried about the resale value of a $300 bass really really needs to reconsider that position. At least the Schecters and LTDs get a once-over at their respective California shops before they ship to retailers..can't say the same for Squiers.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 23, 2011)

To give you another brand to look at, I bought a Traben not long ago. It was only about £300 and I was very surprised at the quality, its built much better than I expected for a budget bass.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 23, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Squier is a nice bass in that category, but not "THE best"...they come from the same factories as most of these asian imports, so quality is about the same. They may hold their value better, but anyone worried about the resale value of a $300 bass really really needs to reconsider that position. At least the Schecters and LTDs get a once-over at their respective California shops before they ship to retailers..can't say the same for Squiers.




I had to use two Vintage Modified Jazzes due to some travel issues getting my basses "Displaced" for awhile. THey are just a really solid bass for the money. And when I sold them, I sold them each for $275. I bought them for $300. I was happy to get most of my money back. That's why resale is important to me. I hate getting stuck on an instrument. I have my babies that I keep and then I go through and sell the others like crazy, just to see what I like. Money goes back into more instruments ya know? 

Maple bodies, maple necks, Blocks and Bindings, "Duncan Designed" lol pickups. Hardware was solid and the look was very classic. One was very light and the other one was fairly heavy. 

As for the Schecters and LTDs, that is a good point, but I wonder how much detail they really go into ya know? PRS does the same with the SE series, and if they don't pass a very rigorous inspection trash them, so does Lakland.

But how much do they really go over a guitar under $500 that is mass produced? I don't know, just wondering.

I can't stand most LTD basses, nor Schecters. I will say this though, Schecters are a hell of an instrument when you find the right one! Not my taste, but still give credit where credit's due.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 23, 2011)

DaveCarter said:


> To give you another brand to look at, I bought a Traben not long ago. It was only about £300 and I was very surprised at the quality, its built much better than I expected for a budget bass.




I had a couple of those. I played them for awhile to see what the hype was all about. The Chaos Obsession (think that's what it is called) was a pretty sweet little bass! The Neo and Phoenix i wasn't too impressed with. The bridge is purely for aesthetics, my American Standard jazz with the high mass bridge had better sustain when both were strung through-body. Different Animals.

I thought they were basically a different shaped bass that could have been made by Ibanez. Except for that Obsession. It was on par with some lower end prestige models IMO.

what model did you snag bro?


----------



## Ginsu (Apr 23, 2011)

*headdesk* PEAVEY. WHY DID I NOT THINK OF PEAVEY?!? http://peavey.com/products/instrume....cfm/item/790/Millennium 4-String AC BXP.html This will be the bass.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a peavey zodiac scorpio dave ellefson sig i wouldn't mind getting rid of


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 24, 2011)

You could get a "lower end" Spector for $300-$400 on ebay. I say "lower end" because it's still a Spector.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 25, 2011)

BUY USED.

Also, Peavey is good choice. I love the Millenniums. I should've bought that Millennium 5 AC BXP in the Tiger Eye finish when I had the chance. I'll have one someday though.

EDIT:
^ +1 for Spector.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> BUY USED.
> 
> Also, Peavey is good choice. I love the Millenniums. I should've bought that Millennium 5 AC BXP in the Tiger Eye finish when I had the chance. I'll have one someday though.
> 
> ...




I agree. Buy used. The AC BXP is a pretty sweet little guitar really. Poor mans Cirrus, and they look pretty nice for the money I think! I just sold one with a quilt veneer that looked great. 

The Spector legend series is a decent bass, but if you hold out, you can find an older NS series Korean Spector that is a HELL of a bass, and much better than the Legend IMO.


----------



## rbd (May 4, 2011)

how about a Yamaha RBX374? I bought a 375 and think it's cool.


----------



## Elijah (Sep 12, 2011)

Guitar Center is getting rid of the ltd surveyor 414 for 300. I'm looking to grab a bass real soon and this is really grabbing my attention at this price.
ESP LTD Surveyor-414 Electric Bass Guitar and more 4 String Electric Bass at GuitarCenter.com.

EDIT... I didn't notice that the OP was like 5 months ago... oops


----------



## Murmel (Sep 12, 2011)

Go for that bass dude, that is an AMAZING price. If you don't like it you could probably sell it for more


----------

